# Cook/DuPage/Will



## metal (Oct 25, 2012)

Found two small one inchers this morning at my puker tree I found just shy of 10 pounds at last year on Easter sunday. They are ''just'' coming up in Cook county and surrounding. Wont be for another week till we find quantity or quality.....if the weather cooperates.....


----------



## metal (Oct 25, 2012)

Found about 15 today all around 2 trees that get a good part of the sun during the day. All shady colder areas have nothing. We need some warmth to really get things going around here. Took pics, but too lazy to upload, lol... Who was that I saw coming out from the woods onto the service road wearing a backpack? If your on here, you know who you are! I was right behind you!


----------



## goondoyt (May 4, 2013)

That wouldn't have been near Rock Creek, was it?


----------



## metal (Oct 25, 2012)

Negative Goondoyt. It was in Cook County.


----------



## metal (Oct 25, 2012)

I keep telling myself to wait, but I just can't. I checked out a couple spots today and nothing. I still think its too early for around here. The 20 or so I found so far, have been very small and spotty. I think we need warmth to really get things going. Amazingly too, it seems as if the forest floor could use more moisture, even after the monsoon we had around here a couple weeks back. If nothing is to be found as far as numbers and size next weekend, then I will start to worry. Sounds like a similar story south for a lot of you?


----------



## botr (Apr 28, 2013)

I was out by Rock Creek last weekend. I was too early. Wont be able to make it out that way again till next weekend. Maybe. Checked around COOK / WILL again today, no Morels for me yet.


----------



## goondoyt (May 4, 2013)

I was out near the kankakee river yesterday. Found a dozen or so nice fresh 2-3 inch greys. Had to climb through brush all day to get those-definitely earned them! Saw another dozen tiny 1 inchers - left most of those to see how much they grow. Gave me the impression it's just starting since all were new and fresh looking. I'm telling myself there are a bunch more too tiny to see that are just getting ready to spring loose. If I'm lucky I'll get back there next week to check on this guy:


----------



## metal (Oct 25, 2012)

I agree Goondoyt. I've had no time to go out today or nor the time this week, but next weekend, I plan on hitting the woods hard. Never hunted Rock Creek, but fished it many times. Great smallmouth little creek. Are you still able to crawl under the fence to get back to the water falls back their near the camp? Haven't been over their in about 4 o 5 years.


----------



## goondoyt (May 4, 2013)

Yeah Metal, I know where you mean - you could still crawl under there about 4 years ago, it's been that long since I've gone that far off the road. There's a couple of spots I always check closer to the highway, but they've tapered off the last couple of years to where it's only 3 or 4 scattered around the bank - still always check though. 

I'm doing all I can to stay home today so I can get some chores done and be ready to hit it next weekend. It's tough when the brain keeps saying "you know they're out there!" I've got some to cook today though - makin' some stroganoff!


----------



## avidangler84 (May 6, 2013)

Haven't been doing that great but found around 115 total. Worked for most of them no large patches some aras of 5-10 nothing of any quantity standing out. Ran into a few people in the woods who had a few decent picks!! Some Of the areas did actually look like they could use some moisture. Southern Will County. Any reports on southern cook county!? I spent an hr in a park up there last week didn't see anything. 
HapPy PicKinG!!


----------

